# Visit to Swift Factory



## christopherobin

Peter and Kath have invited members to visit the Swift factory.
This great offer is open to all.

PLEASE NOTE THE FIRST TWO VISITS ARE NOW FULL. EXTRA DATE ADDED 5th MARCH 2008 

SO HURRY AND GET YOUR NAME DOWN 
ONLY 3 PLACES LEFT
As of 21.00pm 09/10/07
Chris


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: VISIT TO SWIFT FACTORY*



christopherobin said:


> Peter and Kath have invited members to visit the Swift factory at a date
> to be arranged. This great offer is open to all.
> Please let me know if you are interested to visit the factory.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris,

Rita & I would be interested.

Jock.


----------



## quartet

*Visit*

count Lynda & I in subject to date
Barry


----------



## silverlocks

Sandy and I would be interested in going to Swift
Presume it would be on weekend?
Thanks

Bob


----------



## Dixi

Ruth And would be interested in a visit to Swift

John


----------



## asprn

*Re: VISIT TO SWIFT FACTORY*

Chris,

I've already PMd Pete, but yes please for Mags & myself.

Dougie.


----------



## RichardnGill

We would be intrested as well, dates permiting.


Richard...


----------



## CLS

please add me to the list....... :lol:


----------



## Pixelpusher

Add me to the list, please.

Thxs
Colin


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Certainly interested, any idea which month, not had time off since the Malvern Show.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift factory visit*

Hi

Put me down too - could we combine with a stay at a local campsite and have a knees up???

Russell


----------



## Guest

Tony (Tco) and Barbara, please put us down on t' list.

Tco


----------



## 106003

i am up for that
please keep us posted


----------



## gazza333

we would like to come too. Please keep us informed
mary and gary


----------



## Sagedog

Wow great opportunity please put us down too subject to dates.

EDIT weekend for us please due to working at school.


----------



## SwiftGroup

christopherobin said:


> Peter and Kath have invited members to visit the Swift factory at a date
> to be arranged. This great offer is open to all.
> Please let me know if you are interested to visit the factory.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,thanks for organising the thread we will see how many want to go than we may have to have two or three visits some will be able to come during the week and some at the weekend we can probably manage about 20 per visit.Peter.


----------



## nomad

I would certainly like to be included if possible please...Colin


----------



## pauwilson

I would be interested in this as well, ideally at a weekend.


----------



## ash

yes please we would like to come aswell..


----------



## LadyJ

Himself and myself would be interested in attending could we have a rally there Peter :lol: 



Jacquie & John


----------



## SwiftGroup

*SWIFT*



LadyJ said:


> Himself and myself would be interested in attending could we have a rally there Peter :lol:
> 
> Jacquie & John


 we would need help to do that! Lets see how many want to come ,we could only accomodate small groups at a time.Peter.


----------



## LadyJ

Help is always at hand Peter :lol: could you accommodate say 10 vans at the factory which would be 20 people if there is 2 to a van all we need is a tap and somewhere to empty the loo


Jacquie


----------



## 94055

Yes please, if the right time/date

Steve


----------



## Steptoe

I'd love to come, if Peter can accommodate us all, weekdays is OK for me


----------



## LadyJ

2 rallies Peter one in the week for the pensioners :lol: and one for the workers at the weekend. :lol: if you pm me with details of dates you could accommodate us I will set it all up on here.


Jacquie


----------



## monsi

Please add me & Lisa to the list 
Thanks Brian


----------



## 94969

We're Intrested, any dates yet?

Roy + Helen.


----------



## rickwiggans

Yes please

Rick


----------



## andyman

Count me in, let me what dates are available.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Visit Dates*

Hello everyone

The visit dates will be Wednesday 19 December and Saturday 26 January 2007. I will give you more detail nearer the time.

The December one will be festive and we will have to provide mince pies!!

Regards
Kath


----------



## 94055

Put us down for the 26 January please

Steve & Jan


----------



## christopherobin

Just an update to say LadyJ will be putting details of visits to the Swift
factory soon. 

The first date is Wednesday 19th December 
The second date is Saturday 26th January.

LadyJ will be going in December and I will be going January.

We think it will only be 10 motorhomes per visit = approx 20 people

Chris


----------



## Guest

Please put me (Tony) and my wife (Barbara) down for 19th December. We will NOT be bringing a MH (Don't yet have one, which is why we want to visit) Arriving by car.

Thanks 

Tco


----------



## LadyJ

I have now added these 2 rallys to the rally section on the front page could you all please add your names to the one that you want to attend. Just click on the rally then click on the link that says I would like to attend this rally that will add you to the list. Christopherobin Chris is in charge of the January one and I LadyJ Jacquie will be doing the December one. I will add more details at a later date after I have had a word with Peter.


Jacquie


----------



## 90128

Hi Jacquie

Just put my name down for this rally in December - told you I would see you when the snow flakes were on the ground. :wink: 

This rally is just in time for me to choose my large Christmas pressy.  

Joyce


----------



## christopherobin

*Swift Visit*

PLEASE NOTE BOTH VISITS ARE NOW FULL. I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE A EXTRA DATE WITH PETER. 
Chris


----------



## Sagedog

Gutted, the 'rally' now seems fully booked can we organise another I missed the post about registering for the rally, my own fault for being away I guess!!


----------



## Pixelpusher

When Peter (Swift) made the initial invite to visit the factory, I was under the impression this was to be for those of us who are Swift owners and were having problems which we'd pestered Swift with via this Forum.

As a result of all the positive actions that Swift have taken, a visit seemed a good idea for both sides. I'm sure many people would be interested in a visit but could we please have a specific event for Swift owners only and only those of us who Swift have been addressing specifically.

Thxs
Colin


----------



## christopherobin

*Extra Visit To Swift Factory*

Just to let you know that a extra date is being arranged.

61 people showed interest in a visit.
All people were sent a PM when the Rally details were put up.
I still have 6 sitting in my out box.

Peter said that all members were welcome to attend.
I really don't see why some people should priority over others.

First come first served. As the saying goes.

I feel sure that this will be a annual rally.

Doing my best

Chris


----------



## Sagedog

Cheers Chris I know it is a hard thing to try and organise. I got the first PM saying it was being sorted but was away was away for the weekend when the pms went out and logged on from work this AM to find I had missed the Boat - Hey ho 

Note to self - Must try harder!!


----------



## Pixelpusher

Chris.....

I know you're doing your best and it's very tricky trying to put these things together.

However, what prompted the invite from Swift was the issues being put forward to them by Swift Owners having specific problems. This is why I believe that there should have been a specific meet for those people first.

Maybe I can get on the next one  

Thxs
Colin


----------



## Steptoe

It is gratifying that there has been so much interest from the members for this rally, I have had no internet access at home for a fortnight (don't ask :twisted: ) but luckily have been house sitting & child minding for the few days that this visit came up and so was able to book.

I mustn't speak for Peter, he is quite able in this respect :wink: , but I sure the visit was offered in order to assure everyone that quality issues are being addressed and that potential future purchasers of Swift MH's need not shy away from the brand.

Therefore anyone with an interest in the brand(such as owners of ancient Bessacarr's :lol as well as those with ongoing issues with new vehicles, might wish to go.

I expect the customer service team may well be pleased to have some friendly faces in the group


----------



## christopherobin

Very well put

Thank you

Chris


----------



## SwiftGroup

Steptoe said:


> It is gratifying that there has been so much interest from the members for this rally, I have had no internet access at home for a fortnight (don't ask :twisted: ) but luckily have been house sitting & child minding for the few days that this visit came up and so was able to book.
> 
> I mustn't speak for Peter, he is quite able in this respect :wink: , but I sure the visit was offered in order to assure everyone that quality issues are being addressed and that potential future purchasers of Swift MH's need not shy away from the brand.
> 
> Therefore anyone with an interest in the brand(such as owners of ancient Bessacarr's :lol as well as those with ongoing issues with new vehicles, might wish to go.
> 
> I expect the customer service team may well be pleased to have some friendly faces in the group


Golly do you know how many packets of Jammy dodgers I have had to buy? The idea of the factory visit came about because of the quality issues but in all the dialogue it became clear there was a gap between manufacturer and consumer so I felt we could all learn from the experiance which is why I said it is open to all.I am sure we will get a bit of flack but we can take that! Ideally I want to tell you about how we started making motorhomes and how we go about designing them and than go into production,you will meet many people from the company which is good for you and us.Whether you buy a Swift product in the future or not will be up to you.Regards Peter.


----------



## silverlocks

Just got back from York rally to find all booked up, most dissapointing
Bob :twisted:


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Extra date*

Another date for the visits is 5 March 2008.

Members of the customer care team will be around for you all to meet on the visits, it may be that you will have spoken to us. It will be nice to put a face to the name for both you and us.

Regards
Kath


----------



## dbnosey

Count me and the boss in if you can arrange a third visit
Regards
Colin


----------



## LadyJ

The third Swift Factory Visit is now added into the rally section so be quick if you want to go and add your names :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## metblue

*swift factory*

Hi to all,not been on for a while as we are touring Europe in our van. Now at Camping Bled in Slovenia,very nice. Anyway re Swift factory tour my while our van was in the factory workshop having various bits and pieces rectified plus other mods and repairs by Alister and his merry men. We were met by Cath and Lynsey and then i had a wee chat with Peter about his motorhomes. We were then asked if we would like to be guinea pigs and have a guided tour around the factory,we jumped at the chance and we were them guided around the production lines by Hazel. She ably answered our many questions before returning us back to the reception area.
At the beginning of september we were back again to have our fridge/freezer fitted,the rear heiki and mattress was also changed. But the good thing was that at our first visit I had mentioned to Cath that it would be better if people waiting for there vans whilst repairs being carried were able to sit elsewhere and loo and behold we were shown to one of the many conference rooms to wait.
There was tea,coffee and soft drinks available and also toilets for both sexes. So a very WELL DONE to Cath and to Swifts. A mention also has to go to Lynsey who supplied me with a couple of papers and a womans mag for the wife.They were much appreciated.
Alister and his men did a fine job and we were soon off to Dover to start our hols.
We have been away for five weeks now,our mpg has been very good,a couple of small other bits and bobs have manifested themselves and Lynsey has advised Clevelands that I will be calling to arrange a suitable time/date for these to be done.
Most importantly is the way Swifts have reacted to my complaints/faults and have dealt with all of them upto us going on holidays,so well done swifts and all the staff there too.


----------

